# Seeking towers with M&K sound



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking for some speakers for my dedicated HT. My favorite speakers that I have heard to date are the M&K s-150's.
http://mksound.com/satellite_speakers.php
Unfortunately, the DIY sub I built may have trouble crossing over at 80Hz and will probably be better crossed at 60 or 40Hz. The M&K's frequency only extends down to 80Hz.
Now, to be honest I have never heard anyone's DIY, so I can't compare. What I have heard is as follows, not sure of the models, but the towers are all their top range speaker: Polk, Klipsch, B&W, Energy, Def. Tech. Hard to say what my favorites were. I thought that for the price, the energy speakers were just as good as the B&W. I use some older Polk towers now, but after hearing the M&K, they sound very "thin". Not sure how to describe it, it just seems like the world opens up with the M&K's. They are very, very detailed, maybe bright. I may have to try some online brands like Axiom and send back the ones I don't like. If, however, anyone has listened to the M&K's( THX, frequency 80Hz and up) and knows of a larger speaker that sounds similar, please let me know. All thoughts welcome.
Roly


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

It sounds like you like a brighter/more detailed speaker. I think what you're looking for is either Axiom's M60/80.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Definitive offers alot of the punch and power that M&K does, but IMO more vibrant stage and detail. Perhap you should look and listen to the following systems or one similar to it,

Definitve
BP7002 (fronts)
CLR2500 (center)
BPX (surrounds)

or if you aren't happy with Definitive

Triad
InRoom GOLD LCR (front channels)
InRoom GOLD Surrounds

These are two very dynamic and clean systems.

~Bob


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Roly,



> Unfortunately, the DIY sub I built may have trouble crossing over at 80Hz and will probably be better crossed at 60 or 40Hz. The M&K's frequency only extends down to 80Hz.


Aren’t you jumping the gun a little? Why don’t you wait and see what you’ll actually be getting from your sub before you start worrying? Besides, if the sub needs a little help at the upper end, a little equalizing would do the trick and allow you to keep the M&K’s. A $135 BFD might save you a lot of money.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Here was my first in room response, and my first response with the BFD. I kind of fixed the measure, but have some more work to do. How can I tell from my graph if my sub is adequate, say crossed at 100? Am I looking for a certain SPL at 80-100dB?
Roly


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How can I tell from my graph if my sub is adequate, say crossed at 100?


Well, you just click the crossover thumbwheel in REW (called cutoff) and raise it to 100Hz and then set your processor crossover to 100Hz and remeasure with REW as normal.

But this is something you don't really want to do, since any frequency above 80Hz is considered easily localized. Usually 80Hz is as high as you want to go and is considered the THX standard recommended crossover......

brucek


----------

